
Apple responds to diversity criticism: “We had a Canadian” onstage - msrpotus
https://mic.com/articles/153854/apple-responds-to-diversity-criticism-we-had-a-canadian-onstage-at-i-phone-7-event
======
deepwave
Why is everyone so concerned with diversity? Does it really matter if a
company is 68% male and 56% white? Who really cares. Apple make tons of money,
what they are supposed to do. These SJWs who care more about having so many
blacks, so many women... it's all a farce. To suggest that a company MUST
comply is bogus. Let all of this work out organically.

I've been in IT across 3 decades. That's a lot of years. I'm still in IT when
almost all of my friends and acquaintances have moved on. In all of my IT
years, I have worked with very few blacks, very few women. It's mostly a guy's
world in IT. There are tons of whites, asians (oriental and sub-continent).
This has happened somewhat organically worldwide (let's not even mention H1B
visas). The notion that a company or even a field like IT should be
artificially packed with a certain percentage of this and that is ridiculous.
Blacks and women are, overall, not terribly interested in IT careers. If this
were not so, the numbers would be different. Let's not pretend it's something
it isn't. Let's also not pretend that everyone is cut out for an IT career.
I've seen so many people believe they can step into IT, get wealthy and make
an easy go of it. This happens to almost no one. Very few get wealthy. Most
leave IT after a few years. It's all I've known since the early 80s and I
cannot see myself doing anything else.

The political correctness that demands companies hire this and that needs to
stop. Apple has a right to hire who they will -- SJWs be damned.

